# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты >  Помощь в служении Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачи-суте

## Вишну-рата дас

Дорогие преданные, с 20-го апреля в храме на Динамо возможны перебои с электроэнергией. Сроки нашего договора на подключение по временной схеме истекают. Планируется установка генераторов для поддержания севы Божествам и проведения программ.

Если кто то может помочь разместить на проживание в Москве за недорого 3-4 пуджари-поваров (мужчин и матаджи) на короткий или длительный срок, будем признателен!!!

А если у кого-то есть здание для Божеств (1-2 тыс метров) с нормальными документами и коммуникациями, можем принять в дар с глубокой благодарностью 
( это не первоапрельская шутка)

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

В декабре в Москве православный храм таким же образом отключили http://www.portal-credo.ru/site/?act=news&id=81569&cf=  Там Патриархия вмешалась и решила вопрос. У вайшнавов возможностей воевать с чиновниками меньше, поэтому прошу помочь хотя бы в размещении преданных...

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

26-го апреля храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачи-суты был отключен от городской системы электроснабжения. Завод, от которого мы были запитаны снесли, а с другими соседями договорится не получилось. Сейчас получаем свет от генератора. Пока взяли в аренду на пробу, потом выкупим.
Следуя принципу, что все должно предлагаться Господу, преданные устроили для Божеств небольшой праздник с 4-х часовым киртаном, пока не было света, предложением фитилей и небольшим угощением для собравшихся. Божества Сами вышли на улицу и Лично повернули рубильник на генераторе.
Это мероприятие открыло нам хороший способ как собирать вайшнавов на воспевание Святого Имени. Пока не было света, компьютеры и интернет не работали, и пришлось всем служащим храма собраться у Стоп Их Светлостей. Даже несколько брахмачари пришли. Будем теперь регулярно свет отключать для улучшения совместного воспеваения)))
Спасибо всем кто пришел выразить поддержку храму в этот день, спасибо за пожертвованные свечки и деньги на генератор, спасибо Кали-доша-пранашане прабху за прекрасный киртан и Веда-прии за фотографии!



Обращаю внимание преданных, что расходы на электричество в храме сейчас возрастут до 200 000 рублей в месяц ( окончательно будет ясно после недели эксплуатации генератора). Ваша финансовая помощь будет принята с большой благодарностью!

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

*Подготовка храма к зиме – благодарность.*

Дорогие преданные! 
27-го сентября в храмовой рассылке мы информировали вас о подготовительных работах в храме к зимнему служению. Благодаря энтузиазму вайшнавов, многое было сделано. Напомним, что ввиду отсутствия возможностей подключения храма к городским сетям электро и теплоснабжения, появилась необходимость закупки и установки автономных систем.

В настоящий момент, благодаря помощи вайшнавов приобретен мощный  электрогенератор на 100 кВт, для экономии энергии, почти закончено утепление стен и крыши храма фольгоизолом и стекловатой. Большое спасибо всем преданным, принявшим участие в этих работах и особенно с финансированием данного проекта! Всего на подготовку к зиме преданные потратили уже больше 1000 000 рублей. Примерно столько же было сэкономлено благодаря бескорыстному служению вайшнавов и помощи материалами. В прошлое воскресенье даже Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж вышел на работы по подготовке храма, а брахмачари во главе с Даяваном прабху заняты в этом постоянно! 

Сейчас для обеспечения водяным отоплением и горячей водой нам нужно приобрести паровой котел  на 120 кВт, работающий на твердом топливе.  Для его покупки и монтажа системы отопления нужно еще около 1 миллиона 300 тысяч рублей. Свои пожертвования вы по-прежнему можете сделать в специальный ящик перед Божествами или в отделе приема пожертвований храма.

Нет сомнения, что все эти вложения окупятся даже за одну зиму. Махарадж уверен, что храм останется на Динамо до конца строительства в Молжаниново. Проводить праздники и воскресные программы в арендованных помещениях на 1000 человек с раздачей угощения выйдет гораздо дороже! 

Также нужна помощь специалистов в области инженерных систем и просто физическая помощь в проведении ремонтных работ. Если у вас нет строительных навыков, вы можете помочь в уборке территории и самого храма. С предложением помощи обращайтесь - 8-903-773-58-04 (Вайвасвата Ману Прабху) или оставляйте координаты обратной связи у секретаря - 8-915-109-04-15 

Ваши слуги,
Администрация храма «на Динамо»

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

Подарки преданным от Божеств и отчет пуджари 2011.

«О мой Господь, я вновь и вновь молю Тебя у Твоих лотосных стоп укрепить меня в моем преданном служении. Я молю только о том, чтобы мое сознание Кришны стало глубже и устойчивее, так как счастье сознания Кришны и преданного служения само по себе может принести человеку все преимущества религиозности, экономического благополучия, удовлетворения чувств и даже освобождения от материального существования».(Молитвы Прахлада Махараджа)

Подарки :

Для вдохновения вайшнавов матаджи Каруна Манджари подготовила нам в подарок такой ролик-медитацию на Божества:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbHaG...f=mfu_in_order

Так же благодаря бескорыстию бхакты Артема Айвазяна каждый может получить в подарок календарь с изображениями Их Светлостей. Их можно бесплатно взять в кафе или магазине храма. Количество календарей ограничено)))

И, конечно, главным подарком Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачи-суты всем нам является возможность получать Их Даршан и чаринамриту каждый день с 4.30 утра и до 8 вечера! Спешите, пока Они не передумали)))

Отчет за 2011 год :

В течении всего года служение Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачи-суте подробно освещалось на следующих ресурсах:

http://www.dayalnitay.ru/
http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/vishnurata/

Подводя итог, можно выделить следующие основные моменты:
1. Наши Божества все так же прекрасны и все также милостивы к Своим преданным. Несмотря на наше несовершенство, Они дарят нам Свой даршан и принимают наши скромные попытки служить Им;

2. Поклонение Их Светлостям:

В течении всего года преданные старались улучшать качество служения Их Светлостям. Большую помощь в этом оказал Е.М. Шиталанга Гауранга прабху. Во время его визита этим летом пуджари продолжили изучение Панчаратры, правил чтения мантр поклонения и других аспектов служения форме арча-виграха Господа. По рекомендации Шиталанги Гауранги прабху в стандарт поклонения были внесены очень важные изменения, делающие пуджу более красивой и логичной
Для удовольствия Божеств мы старались покупать лучшие продукты и цветы. Благодаря матаджи Вани-прии, в этом году вошло в традицию особым образом украшать крышу шрингасаны богатыми букетами.

3. Проповедь славы Божеств

3.1 Для распространения славы Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты и мест поломничества в 2011 году матаджи Веда-прией был запущен новый сайт:

http://www.dhama.dayalnitay.ru/

3.2 Тиражом 1000 экземпляров напечатан богато иллюстрированный журнал «Брахмотсава» ( несколько экземпляров еще есть в продаже!)
3.3 Для храмовой рассылки подготовлено около 50 статей и заметок о праздниках, жизни храма и традициях поклонения Божествам. Для блогов и сайта- более 100 статей.
3.4 Отчеты о жизни храма и анонсы выкладываются на www.facebook.com , в том числе в рамках подготовки к Джанмаштами открыта страничка Шри Шри Радха Шьямасундары на этом ресурсе
3.5 По результатам приезда Шиталанга Гауранги пр подготовлено несколько видео-материалов:
3.5.1 церемония арати
http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/vishnurata...C3A31AFFE.html
3.5.2 лекции о важность поклонения Божествам:
http://www.vedamedia.ru/lektsii-i-se...iya-bozhestvam
http://vedamedia.ru/lektsii-i-semina...ety-na-voprosy
3.5.3 пять аспектов поклонения Божествам:
http://vedamedia.ru/lektsii-i-semina...iya-bozhestvam
3.5.4 "Зачем служить Богу?":
http://video.mail.ru/mail/vishnurata/140/220.html.
3.5.5 "Разница между поклонением Божеству Господа и служению идолу":
http://video.mail.ru/mail/vishnurata/140/222.html
Два последних ролика подготовлены Алексеем Пигуренко, видео по церемонии Арати - Ананда Говиндой прабху, лекции на vedamedia - матаджи Пранешвари
3.6. выложена целая серия фото-репортажей
http://www.dayalnitay.ru/index.php?o...lery&Itemid=66 ).

4. Служение общине преданных

4.1 Преданные отдела поклонения активно участвовали во всех праздничных и проповеднических мероприятиях МОСК, проводя разные обряды поклонения Их Светлостям, рассказывая через вышеперечисленные ресурсы об истории и смысле вайшнавских праздников, собирая пожертвования на эти программы.
4.2 Активное участие пуджари приняли в фестивале 40-летия ИСККОН в России
4.2 В храме проведено более 100 индивидуальных обрядов для наших прихожан: детские самскары, свадьбы, инициации, поминки, молитвы за здоровье преданных и их близких. Каждая церемония стала ярким событием в жизни ее участников. Третий раз за нашу историю пуджари помогли провести церемонию принятия санньясы - для Е.С.Бхактиведанта Садху Махараджа. Описание этих и других обрядов выложено на http://www.dayalnitay.ru/ в разделе "Обряды". По просьбам преданных Махабхаратой прабху обряды совершались так же и в других городах.
4.3 Махабхаратой прабху проводились курсы по поклонению Божествам на фестивалях Бхакти-врикш, Грушинском и Черноморском. Более 20 вайшнавов прошло индивидуальное обучение служению на алтаре, подготовке предметов поклонения в пуджарской, приготовлению на кухне Божеств, изготовлению гирлянд и букетов.
4.4 Апратиратха прабху и бхактин Светлана участвовали в оргкомитете детской Ратха-ятры и детского вайшнавского лагеря на Селигере
4.5 Для блага прихожан в буфет храма регулярно поставляется маха-прасад Их Светлостей. В некоторых случаях была налажена доставка прасада в больницы и на дом к больным вайшнавам. Большая часть приезжающих проповедников, учеников Шрилы Прабхупады, получала прасад с кухни Божеств, согласно диете и пожеланиям.
4.6 Благодаря энтузиазму Вани-прии матаджи, наш храм, Юрлово, БКЦ и многие Божества общины получают цветы по минимальным ценам или как пожертвование, таким образом храм и преданные экономят до 2-3 миллионов рублей в год.
4.7 Около 10 раз Божества выезжали в гости к своим преданным, два раза проводились выездные проповеднические программы с Божествами в клубе «Таттва»
4.8 Специальные ягьи проводились в связи с судебным процессом в Томске
4.9 Преданные департамента всегда активно участвовали в сборе пожертвований на поддержание храма.
4.10 Отдельно следует отметить проведение последних обрядов для ушедших вайшнавов: матаджи Суварна-рекхи, Ратна-малы, Лаванга-радхики, Джамбавати, Расагамьи, Нанда-грама-махи-двары, Нандарани, бх-н Ларисы, прабху Пандавы и Шримана. Родственникам оказывалась помощь в кремации, поминальных встречах, в некоторых случаях финансовая и психологическая помощь. Подробнее:
http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/vishnurata...8FBF476CE.html

Это только часть того океана милости, который проливают на всех нас Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисута, позволяя служить Себе.

Видео отчет пуджари за 2010 год можно посмотреть тут:
http://video.mail.ru/mail/vishnurata/140/186.html

В следующем году мы планируем отметить 20-летие наших Божеств !

Слава Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуте, Шри Шри Радхе-Шьямасундаре, Господу Варахе, Господу Ананта Шеше и Шриле Прабхупаде!!!

Спасибо всем преданным за благословения и участие в поклонении Их Светлостям!

----------

